# Lack of Vaccinations and Exercise



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Our Puppy is almost 9 weeks and will be going for his second set of vaccinations on Monday. We have been told by the breeder that we should not really take him out on walks because of the potential for him to get sick due to other dogs in our area (there are a lot of dogs - and a lot of irresponsible dog owners who don't pick up after their dogs :-\)

The dog seems to be going a little stir crazy even though we play with him all the time in the house and he goes out in the backyard.

How long did you wait before you started taking your puppy on regular walks? Did you worry about the puppy getting sick at all?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I got my pup when he was almost 11 weeks old. I took him for walks right away, but did not take him to the "dog park" until he had all his shots.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Both our breeder and our vet said we could take him out even though he hadn't had all of his shots although they did say not to let him play with stray dogs, only dogs we knew had had all their shots. I think they miss out on a lot of socialization if they don't get out, not just playing with other dogs but getting used to cars and people and prams and all those sorts of things.

I will say though that there are some diseases we don't have here so it might depend on where you live.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

My vet said the same as Mercutio if you know the other dogs have had all there jabs then they can mix in our own garden but to wait untill after both jabs before letting him out, we had other dogs around on a regular basis so he could play and socialise and I do think it made a big difference to him, a friend kept here dog isolated till he was 12wks and he was Very nervous around other dogs (and still is with strange dogs) its a very small window to socialise them as pups so i'd get some doggy friends round for him.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

My vet said wait until the very last shots for any walks in public areas. 6 days to go!!! We have been keeping our sanity by lots and lots of little short walks around and around our culdesac and playing with some known dogs. Fortunately, even puppy energy can be used up with a good romp around our neighbor's yards with their dogs. The dogs love to play, my puppy gets some good socialization and my neighbors get a break from their routine. We have 6 dogs we visit fairly regularly.


----------

